# Promised Land



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks interesting....reality story of small town America, agricutural setting, and big oil and gas. Read the story synopsis first then click the "Overview" and then the "Promised Land featurette" in the Overview section. Could not get the main trailer to work, but could get the movie featurette to work in the overview section. Good for a winter afternoon/evening spent with the little woman and maybe some young adults.

Regards, Mike

http://www.focusfeat...d_land/synopsis


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A propaganda film.


----------

